# Castries peanut rum



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

A bartender at a nice Thai restaurant ("Spoon" in East Atlanta) introduced me to this pretty fabulous rum the other day; I don't drink, but I cook, and we were discussing liquors for baking as I waited for a to-go order - he gave me a sample of Castries, and I was hooked.

Castries is a roasted peanut rum "creme", made in St. Lucia (hence the name - Castries is the capital of said island); very rich color and flavor. Tonight I made some truffles with Valhrona milk chocolate (6oz), 1/2 cup of heavy cream and 3 tbsp of Castries as the ganache, bittersweet chocolate as the shell. Wow, good stuff.

I can imagine the range of interesting dessert cocktails one could make with Castries (martinis with Castries and Godiva chocolate liquor, for example). Gorgeous bottle, too: https://www.castriescream.com/

DH


----------

